# Long arial shot in glass bottle LBS PFS !



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys!! Got out for a bit of shooting finally ! Been super busy building ! I also built myself this LBS PFS ! It has a resin front with cholla cactus skeleton infused .. a 3/16 dayglow g10 back for strength .. and a white g10 pin! Here in this video I shoot a bottle i found .. I tossed it up real high as far as I could loaded a marble after the toss and let it have it ! .. my son Jojo was on the camera! He is only 8 and does a good job  ... hope you guys enjoy the video !! LBS baby !  









































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very cool sling brother and great shooting as always. 
I know the 2 LBS's I'll be getting from you are going to be nothing but awesome, but can you magically infuse some of your shooting skill in both for me ? LOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Very cool sling brother and great shooting as always.
> I know the 2 LBS's I'll be getting from you are going to be nothing but awesome, but can you magically infuse some of your shooting skill in both for me ? LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend !!!  If I happen to cut myself .. I will go ahead and add a few drops to the resin  .. that should do it!!!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s another beauty my friend. It’s wild! Looks like my vacation shirt. awesome job as always!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome post bud!! And yes gorgeous frame.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> That's another beauty my friend. It's wild! Looks like my vacation shirt. awesome job as always!!


Haha !! Thanks buddy!! .. this one does look like a tropical paradise! Lol ..  for some reason the link isnt working ??? .. it's in my youtube channel though

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Awesome post bud!! And yes gorgeous frame.


Thanks very much my friend  .. for some reason the video doesnt load with the link .. were u able to watch it man ? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post bud!! And yes gorgeous frame.
> ...


For me it did not work had to go to your channel to watch


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Awesome shot buddy


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Awesome shot and a beautiful frame! LBS-PFS baby!!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh boya..cholla!!

Good use of that old gray cholla. Why didn't I think of that?

Can't see the video.. You got a utube channel? You guys up in NM must be better off than we lowlanders!   :lol: :target: :target:


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome post bud!! And yes gorgeous frame.
> ...


The link didn't work for me, but I looked it up on your channel. Amazing shot!!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome.

Come to think of it I don't have an LBS PFS....mmmm. I will wait for a bit.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys ! Not sure why the link I out in the post didnt work .. I will try again here ! Sorry  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

romanljc said:


> Awesome shot buddy


Thanks buddy!! Appreciate that my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

urbanshooter said:


> Awesome shot and a beautiful frame! LBS-PFS baby!!!


Thank you very much Sia!!  appreciate that bro! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> Oh boya..cholla!!
> Good use of that old gray cholla. Why didn't I think of that?
> Can't see the video.. You got a utube channel? You guys up in NM must be better off than we lowlanders!    :target: :target:


https://youtu.be/he5YPvmMB1M here ya go buddy!! Not sure wht it didnt work .. but maybe this 1 will  yes buddy ! I love to use chola .. I havent used the stabalized stuff you sent me as of yet .. but I have a good plan coming up soon!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Island made said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Island made said:
> ...


Thanks my friend !  glad you liked the shot .. figured I better get out and shoot a little before I forget how  .. appreciate it bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Come to think of it I don't have an LBS PFS....mmmm. I will wait for a bit.


Thank you my friend!!!  .. and oh ya ! We can make that happen ! Just let me know buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Oh boya..cholla!!
> ...


Another sign that the planet Gadzooks has only 1/3 the gravity of earth :hmm: . I could make that shot too, if I was standing on the moon. :iono: . Man Joey..you are unreal!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot buddy! That shouldn’t even be possible!! Amazing


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


I get it! Sometimes you spend so much time building frames, you forget how to shoot the things!! Lol


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

SJAaz said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > SJAaz said:
> ...


Hahaha thanks buddy!!! I appreciate that !  I thought I better get out and shoot a bit before I forget how  glad you liked the shot ! 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot buddy! That shouldn't even be possible!! Amazing


Haha thanks so much brother  glad you liked the shot! Had to get out and take a few shots !! Before I let the rabbits off easy lol! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Man! I just watched that video like four times.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

All the right curves in all the right places bro!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

treeman said:


> Man! I just watched that video like four times.


Thanks Treeman !! I appreciate that my friend .. glad you liked it 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> All the right curves in all the right places bro!


Thanks alot buddy !!! I agree ! The LBS is just right 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your craftsmanship and your accuracy is beyond anything I could ever imagine Your videos are awesome


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Your craftsmanship and your accuracy is beyond anything I could ever imagine Your videos are awesome


Thank you kindly my friend .. I appreciate the love Tag! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

